# Name your ride



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

If you had a 40k vechile what would it be and what would you name it. 
The books and codex are full of names like Terra's messenger for a Vindicator, what would you have, and what would you call it.

Me, I want a Vulture Gun Ship and call it "Heaven's Fall"


----------



## fdshfn (Jun 24, 2009)

i want a SM space crusiar with a nova cannon and id name it "death's scythe"


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Definitely an orky looted vehicle... I'm thinking a looted carnifex, not sure about the name. Nothing beats driving(?) down the street in 5 tonnes of armoured bug.


----------



## englanda (Dec 2, 2008)

I'd drive around in a LRC.. only problem would be I could only drive it on American high ways and I'd still be dwarfed by hummers.


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Sad but true. You could stay in the residential areas, in towns away from huge cars, preferably with lots 4-lane roads.

-Oh, and I'm naming the 'fex "stomparamasaurus"


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I'd cruise in a Land Raider. Probably name it something like 'Deliverance'.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Unyuufex. Or maybe Lolicron's older sister, who's a Heavy Destroyer. Too bad shes dating some Necron guy already, shes cute. :laugh:


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

I'd ride probably in a Wartrukk and call it "Ead Smasher" cause if anyone cut me on the highway I would just wack it off the road with my wreckin' ball. WOOOOO! :victory:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

C'mon, you call yourself an ork, and passed up the deff rolla?!? What were you thinking?!


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmmmm, I thought he was rather orky with his request to 'mash som heds on da fee way.


----------



## Champion Auzias (Apr 30, 2009)

Land Raider Crusader- "Partyus Vanus"


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

@ Medic Marine: Yeah, but as an orky player myself, I would've taken a battlewagon 'wiv all da trimmins'. Zzap guns, deff rolla, wreckin' ball, red paint job, riggers, etc. Is there a points limit for this? Because I think I'm changing mine to a titan or valkyrie if there isn't.


----------



## Lucien7 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thunderbolt possibly called The aces bolt


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

My Emperor's Children Land Raider is called "The Satin Gauntlet" (the terminator squad assigned to it is "The Satin Fist"). I always liked that name.


----------



## Silb (Jan 28, 2008)

A War Walker with a scatter laser and a missile launcher. I'd call it "Craftworld's Judgement". Or better yet: A Monolith. I'd call it "The Craftworld's Screwed"


----------



## The Blackadder (Jan 8, 2009)

A battle barge called " The Ultimate Badass":biggrin: Failing that a LRR called "Vulkan's Retribution".


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Inquisitor Varrius said:


> @ Medic Marine: Yeah, but as an orky player myself, I would've taken a battlewagon 'wiv all da trimmins'. Zzap guns, deff rolla, wreckin' ball, red paint job, riggers, etc. Is there a points limit for this? Because I think I'm changing mine to a titan or valkyrie if there isn't.


Well your clearly a wealthy Knob or a mek boy. He still is orky cause he wants a battle wagon to to wreck things. Just cause some people arn't as orky isn't a reason to be puttin people down.

*Shock attack gun* cough cough if you are truly an ork.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka (Mar 26, 2009)

I would cruise in a Battlewagon shaped as a boat  and called the Black toof


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Gul Torgo said:


> My Emperor's Children Land Raider is called "The Satin Gauntlet" (the terminator squad assigned to it is "The Satin Fist"). I always liked that name.


Lord... I can only assume your enemies are constantly coming up with bad hand and finger jokes... :wink:


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Medic Marine said:


> Well your clearly a wealthy Knob or a mek boy. He still is orky cause he wants a battle wagon to to wreck things. Just cause some people arn't as orky isn't a reason to be puttin people down.
> 
> *Shock attack gun* cough cough if you are truly an ork.


Thanx for standin' up for me k: and actually the reason why I didn't take a Deffrolla is because you can't put it on a trukk lol. And yes I do agree Shokk Attack Guns are the absolutely best invention the orks have EVER made :biggrin: . Shooting crazy snotlings at folk is just plain badass, if you don't have one you're a grot...or a squig I dunno  .


----------



## Daniel Harper (May 25, 2008)

No baneblades, that's surprising. Anyway Leman Russ Vanquisher but I haven't decided on a name yet, maybe something simple like 'Armour Cracker'?

EDIT: Better make it a Leman Russ Main Battle tank and call it 'Heretic's End'. You may ask, why the change? Well I'm not gonna get caught out by an infantry rush with an anti-tank gun.


----------



## Crimson_Chin (Feb 20, 2009)

You guys are so short sighted.

I wanna cruise in a humble wave serpent with TL-bright lances. Maybe I'm a pussy, but when the shit hits the fan I wanna be able to jet 36" a turn the fuck outta there. Titan? PEACE. Land Raider? Lol.

Then when you declare my planet exterminatus, I just book through the webway.

Adios sucka.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

*Don't post 'your mum', don't post 'your mum'...*

I'd probably take a Reaver Jetbike for some awesome speed...or a Hellion Skyboard for Green Goblin-esque fun. Da Bike of Da Aporkalypse would also be awesome, of course...:wink:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm a simple person, the big guns and super huge tanks do nothing for me. Stuck in traffic is still stuck in traffic even if you are the one responsible for the 40 car pile up on the expressway with your super heavy tank. An Ork trukk or battle wagon is just asking for crap fuel mileage and constant breakdowns and repairs. They remind me of old Jaguars or Fiat's. Always wrenchin' on em. I like my toys to be reliable enough to be fun and dangerous. I also like the wind in my hair and the freedom of the road. I don't want to be couped up in a Land Raider without A/C. Plus, you think those lascannons are going to shoot by themselves? You need a crew, and I don't want to pay for a crew to shoot for me.

So, give me the scout bike. Fast enough, shooty enough and I can get rid of those tailgating S.O.B.'s with the mine dispenser. I have the freedom of the road and enough attitude and armament to make any commute fun. Plus, easy on fuel and built with the blessing of the machine god to keep me worry free for miles and miles. And because my choice is so cost effective I can afford a jump pack for those short trips around town.

Oh, and my bikes name would be "Thelma." Big, lots of attitude, not easy on the eyes and will smack you around at the drop of a hat.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

:goodpost: What an ad campaign that would be!


----------



## Red9 (Jul 1, 2009)

A Scout Sentinel with keg launcher....I'll show you alcohol abuse!:laugh:


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Easy, Reverent Titan. I can get place's fast and parking is never a problem (Nor are those pesky lines at the boarder >=)

(Also im just as fast mr.wave serpent >=)


----------



## Vanchet (Feb 28, 2008)

I'd get a Redeemer and call it "lighter anyone?"
Or a Hellhound called "Fire in the Disco" XDD


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

I'd get a Valkyrie gunship with a lascannon and multiple rocket pods and call it "Lola".


----------



## dirty-dog- (May 14, 2008)

i would have to go with a tau devilfish, or piranha, cause they have built in parking lights, so i can drive in the dark, and no worries about traffic, just hover over the top of them, or maybe a terta, cause theyre small, about the size of a car, they hover, and they are fast too, with built in parking lihts.

okay, im going with the tetra, for the city, and devil fish for the open road, nothing like having 12 mates in the back getting on the piss.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

TheKingElessar said:


> *Don't post 'your mum', don't post 'your mum'...*


I had the same problem when I was posting. :laugh:

On second thoughts, I'd get a Possessed Chaos Predator, paint it all black and call him KITT.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

Gul Torgo said:


> My Emperor's Children Land Raider is called "The Satin Gauntlet" (the terminator squad assigned to it is "The Satin Fist"). I always liked that name.


that sounds dirty

land speeder called "whooosh" i might change l8er


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Initiate said:


> I'd get a Valkyrie gunship with a lascannon and multiple rocket pods and call it "Lola".


Hey I'm not knocken a Valkyrie they are bad ass, I guess I don't get Lola... care to expand on why? :scratchhead:


----------



## Da Joka (Feb 20, 2009)

I'd have a Skull Hamma named Flamin' Skull... and fill it with those burna boyz cuase fire out the back makes it go fasta, right?

that or a monlith with the license plate that read: BOOM!


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

Anything that gives deep-striking teleportation... cuts down on commuting time! :grin:


----------



## Franko1111 (Jun 25, 2008)

dark elder ravanger just evil it would be called "shadow of intent":grin:


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Khorothis said:


> I had the same problem when I was posting. :laugh:
> 
> On second thoughts, I'd get a Possessed Chaos Predator, paint it all black and call him KITT.


wouldnt KITT be the marine version? I think chaos would have to go with KARR (no idea what that one stood for though).


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Tim/Steve said:


> wouldnt KITT be the marine version? I think chaos would have to go with KARR (no idea what that one stood for though).


You've got a point there. KARR would stand for Krak-eating Armour-Rapeing Ragnarok I think. Sounds a lot like some Khornite Titan if there ever was one.


----------



## Pauly55 (Sep 16, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> wouldnt KITT be the marine version? I think chaos would have to go with KARR (no idea what that one stood for though).



Shocking. http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Knight_Rider_(1982_TV_series)

That is definitely a night lords pred.


----------



## Tim/Steve (Jan 25, 2009)

Hmm, methinks people havent seen knightrider- I'll explain

















KITT is the top one, KARR is the bottom (KARR is KITT's evil twin)

EDIT- pics should work now


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I only watched the old series, I missed the new ones. Also, your pic doesn't show, so we can't see a thing, lol.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Tim/Steve said:


> I think chaos would have to go with KARR (no idea what that one stood for though).


 
*K.A.R.R. = Knight Automated Roving Robot*


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Unforgiven302 said:


> *K.A.R.R. = Knight Automated Roving Robot*


Useful Wikipedia is useful.


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Valkyrie, called 'Guardian Angel'.
I really wanna use one as a med-evac dropship, for denying kill points 
Paint it all white with big red crosses on it!


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

i would get a Baneblade and name it "The Awesomemobile" or "The Ownagemobile", maybe even "The Uber-Pwnagemobile"


----------



## Concrete Hero (Jun 9, 2008)

I'd probably have a Gorgon and call it "Your Mum"

Cause that things _faaaaaaaaat_


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Khorothis said:


> Useful Wikipedia is useful.


Yes it is. :victory:


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Concrete Hero said:


> I'd probably have a Gorgon and call it "Your Mum"
> 
> Cause that things _faaaaaaaaat_


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

i think i will stick with my "Uber-Pwnagemobile"


----------



## LiamMeowFace (Jan 18, 2009)

I would have that varent of the baneblade with the mass plazma cannon thing forgot its name =D


----------



## Lupercal101 (Jan 26, 2009)

its called the Storm Blade or something


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

LiamMeowFace said:


> I would have that varent of the baneblade with the mass plazma cannon thing forgot its name =D


Stormblade.
And it's spelled Plasma.


----------



## GiftofChaos1234 (Jan 27, 2009)

ok i would take a vindicator and name it "yeah thats right eat it. no i said eat it not shove it up your ass..... jackass" bit long but i would like to see a sm commander say that.

quick bring out the "yeah thats right eat it. no i said eat it not shove it up your ass..... jackass" and fire on that chaos dreadnaught the "big robot claw thingy majiggy" and then the squad of terminators over there called "dennis", yeah, "dennis" nods his head slowly.


----------



## Casual_T (Jan 2, 2008)

I would have a thunderbolt named "Aces High" Iron Maiden references will now commence.


----------



## unxpekted22 (Apr 7, 2009)

a dreadnought named buddy that would carry me around on its shoulder.

ok an actual vehicle, uh, a dark eldar jet bike would be pretty sweet. dont think they name them though.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

A chaos bike, I would have to name it the crackmobile. And light my hair on fire...

NAH NAH!!!










"Out of the mists of chaos he rides, bike in his crotch and sword at his side! 
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Rider! 
Doom Rider. 
Na na, na na. 
He fights his own war, takes his own track, If he doesn't bail he might make his points back! 
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Rider! 
Doom Rider. 
Na na, na na. 
Son of Slaanesh, full of desire, He does cocaine and his head's on fire! 
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Rider! 
Doom rider. 
Na na, na na. 
Fights with fury of a dozen men, Spends two turns on the field then he's gone again... 
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Rider! 
Doom Rider. 
Na na, na na. 
His bike squeals as it ploughs on through the nearest guard, His skull is flaming as his daemon sword gets hard! 
DOOOOOOOOOOOOOM Rider! 
Doom Rider. 
Na na, na na. 
He's a killer and he's bursting out for fun! Screaming off, now he's gone, someone rolled a one!"



I'm sorry, I couldnt resist.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

@Unxpekted22

Moar liek dis amirite?
http://media.photobucket.com/image/Lazy Marine Dreadnought/Imakura/1229026894188.jpg

@Col.Shafer

Doomrider is awesome. By the way, do you know what song was the lyrics made for? I wanna sing the song.


----------



## Lord Sinkoran (Dec 23, 2006)

I would roll in a land raider redeemer called 'Nocturnes breath'


----------



## Winterous (Mar 30, 2009)

Lord Sinkoran said:


> I would roll in a land raider redeemer called 'Nocturnes breath'


I would ride in a Land Raider Redeemer called 'Minty Fresh'.


----------



## High Marshall Mendark (Jan 25, 2009)

> I would have a thunderbolt named "Aces High" Iron Maiden references will now commence.


"Running, scrambling, flying
Rolling, turning, diving, going in again
Run, live to fly, fly to live, do or die
Run, live to fly, fly to live. aces high!"

Now I want a doom rider!!

Nah, my choice would be the one most heretical machine possible it would be the looted golden throne:










But if I were to choose a real vehicle I would choose the great Land Raider Crusader! Try to stop me now ASIO bitches!! I would call it Rolling Thunder.....

.....Mwahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I think id have a Emperor Class Titan named 'Imperator Rex'


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

I want a Land Raider Redeemer named "Vulkan's Flatulence".


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

I want a Land Speeder Tornado called Deaths Blessing.

Fast enough to get around traffic, yet deadly enough to rip anyone to shreds if they piss me off.


----------



## Lord Khorne (May 6, 2008)

My 3 Rhinos for my Chaos are 'WidowMaker', 'WidowTaker' and 'WidowBreaker'


----------



## silverstone08 (May 6, 2009)

well for me the vechicle has to be fast, able to travel high and ofcourse fly, oh and carry a giant flashlight I mean lascannon. a vendetta gunship minus sponsoons called Serenity


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I've decided to name my Reaver Jetbike (considering switching to a Vyper...) Brego.


----------



## Caledor (Jan 15, 2008)

Guys, Emperor class titan with full plasma loadout. Name: Hostilis? Quis hostilis?


----------



## ReaperOfHeresy (Jun 8, 2008)

I like speed so i would like a eldar Jetbike :biggrin:


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

In my sister army, I have inducted imperial guardsmen ( read: Hive Gangers ).
They have the only vehicle in my army, a chimera, and it's called 'The Arthrites'.
In memory of the girl who liberated this thing from the local arbites forces, crossed out the 'b' in arbites that was written on the side and replaced with 'thr' and adding under it 'go home'


----------



## Dark Assassin101 (Jul 3, 2009)

a baneblade i have the choice of crushing traffic or leaving a smoking crater it would be called holy clearance

or master sammael's jetbike would be pretty sweet


----------



## taunoob (Jan 7, 2009)

i want mine to be called savior titan (like a tau titan)


----------



## jimbob1254 (Apr 22, 2009)

For me it would be an Arkurion Pattern Stormblade named 'Divine Retribution'


----------

